# Can an adult learn music instrument and be good ?



## jurianbai

i know this is hopeless, but just want to know can adult like 30 years old has any hope in learning music instrument?

I play non classical piano and guitar for 15 years, hopeless in reading music notation. but say an adult survive the music notation lesson, how far can he go ? let say the paramater is the Associated Board of Royal School of Music (ABRSM) Graded examinations (Grade 1-8), how far can he go ?

anyone learn music instrument above 30 years old ? be very interested to start learning a violin.


----------



## Krummhorn

Absolutely! If a person has the initiative and is willing to diligently practice, why not? 

As children, we are apt to learn quicker, but I am a firm believer in the thought that if the drive is there, go for it. However, don't try to do this alone - get a tutor for sure.

I've had classical organ students in the past who were over the age of 57, and they were eventually able to substitute for me in church when I needed a weekend off for travel.


----------



## marval

I don't see why not, if an adult of any age has the determination and williingness to learn. I agree children do learn quicker, but as long as it is something you want to do, and you have the time to practice as well as have lessons, I say go for it and enjoy youself. 


Margaret


----------



## jurianbai

I am also think we can do it also. discipline is the hardest part i think, the other issue is as I come from non classical I tend to be more critical to the classical pedagogy and have a "do it my own way" mentality.

thanks for feedback.


----------



## Krummhorn

Good for you, Jurianbai. 
Discipline will be the largest obstacle ... but with determination, anything is possible. 

Please keep us apprised of your progress


----------



## d.kowlesar

The answer is simply, YES!


----------



## lemarquis

Of course an adult can learn to play an instrument! You can teach yourself, as I did, or get lessons. The key ingredient to success is practice and discipline, no matter what the instrument. 

Good Luck!


----------



## ozradio

I'm 34 and just started piano lessons a couple weeks ago. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tapkaara

I've taken some piano lessons in the past and found it hard in my 20s. Now that I am 30, I still haven't given up hope, and I look forward to the day that I have more time to try again.

I think as long as it is something you are passionate about, you'll make it because you love it enough to stick with it, even when it's hard.


----------



## nahkaiser

If you have the heart, the will and the patience, then music can be learned by anyone, at any age for that matter. But i really put emphasis on the patience. Learning how to play a new musical instrument isn't a walk in the park in any sense and requires quite a lot of time to practice and such so... Good luck anyways.


----------



## Kristina

Children do not always learn faster than adults - many of them start, often pushed into music by their parents - but soon give up. I was 28 when I started to learn the oboe, and I passed grade 8 when I was 34! I am now learning the violin. I have been playing for almost a year and a half, and I am taking grade 4 ABRSM in November.


----------



## Alchemycedar

Teaching adults how to play the musical instrument is very rewarding. The main reason is that adults have usually given a lot of thought before embarking on a musical endeavor. So they know what they want, they are motivated and they are willing to do what it takes to succeed. But unforeseen, inevitable circumstances of the adult life do not always make the journey easy.


----------



## Cortision

Thankyou Kristina, you have given me hope. I am 24 and have been studying piano for 16 months and am about to do a first grade (AMEB) exam. I hope I can keep going like you did, even though it sometimes seems a steep mountain to climb from where I am at the moment.


----------



## chillowack

Absolutely! You can do anything you set your mind and heart to.

Although children have certain learning advantages (they're empty vessels, soaking up knowledge at a tremendous rate, like sponges), adults have advantages too: we're more knowledgable, more capable of discipline, and better able to focus.

Three factors will aid you in this quest: *talent*, *passion*, and *practice*.


----------



## Barry

Ive been playing violin for a year now. I'll be 46 in a few months. Ive made good progress over the year and look forward to continued progress.

So yes, go for it.


----------



## colin

If you enjoy playing you will enjoy learning no matter what age you are.


----------



## dmg

I think one big reason children seem to become good easier is that they have more time to practice. They don't have bills to pay! My piano instructor was once told (as an adult) by a Van Cliburne finalist that she, too, could be as good - she just has to practice 16 hours a day. 

Another big reason is that children don't have inhibitions. They're not afraid of screwing up in front of others, and are more likely to go at it full-steam without hesitation.

That's what it takes - lots and lots of practice, and not being afraid of failure / embarrassment.


----------



## colin

as with anything, when you begin anew, or as I have, started playing again, things are tough. If you keep practicing and doing rudimentary exercises, things only get easier, also a good teacher is essential. I get 1 lesson every 2 weeks, although I would like more. Its true what dmg says that should not be afraid of screwing up. Have you made any progress since your first post.


----------



## kmisho

I had a few fairly bad piano lessons then jumped straight into pipe organ when I was 20. 6 years later I was the organist and choir director at a church.


----------



## Kristina

I am in my 60s and have been playing the violin for only 20 months. I have just taken the ABRSM grade 4 exam and passed with a merit.


----------



## danae

I recently started violin lessons. I've only had very few. I hope I can be good at some point.


----------



## tonphil1960

Barry and Kristina Congrats !!!!!! I too would love to learn the Viola or Cello at the middle age of 49. I do think it's very possible to learn at this age, why not ! ? I took up oil painting at 43 and am satisfied with my progress, I akin Oil Painting to Music, it truly is very,very difficult to learn but with determintation anything is possble. I read the book by John Holt, Never Too Late, and although he had alot of musical experience this book does give one hope. At any age if one works hard and concentrates even if it were to take 4 or 5 years of practice I am sure they would feel accomplished in their playing and thats all that really counts. There are no judges on personal happiness. Hopefully I can gather enough courage to start myself soon. 

Keep at it guys and gals !

Tony


----------



## Mozartgirl92

I started taking pianoclasses at the age of 16; and I thought even the simplest pieces were hard and nowadays Im doing just fine.
My conclusion is like most people on this thread that it will take a lot of practise. 
I wish you all luck.


----------



## munirao2001

First it is INSPIRATION, through good listening experiences, Second it is serious ACQUISITION of knowledge of music-both direct and indirect- which results in critical appreciation and true enjoyment, Third, it is MOTIVATION with will to learn and master-hard work/PRESPIRATION-with love and passion, Fourth, it is acquisition of ART of partaking the pleasure/bliss with others, Finally, it is continual improvement for Self actualization. Physical Age is no bar. One has to be Mentally afresh, anew, healthy and energetic-mentally young. Having sown the seed, please do not stop till you enjoy the fruits! Leave aside doubts and anxiety. The great pleasure of favorable and good feedback on your music, is the real tonic.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Steven Pinker, in his excellent book, _How the mind works_, explains that humans lose a fundamental capacity to learn that children have. Of course, we can learn, but it is far harder. Malcolm Gladwell, in _Outliers_, estimates it takes 10,000 hours' practice to achieve success.


----------



## Argus

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Steven Pinker, in his excellent book, _How the mind works_, explains that humans lose a fundamental capacity to learn that children have. Of course, we can learn, but it is far harder. Malcolm Gladwell, in _Outliers_, estimates it takes 10,000 hours' practice to achieve success.


That 10,000 hours number is supposed to be the amount of practice needed to acheive a_virtuoso_ ability in any given field. Even then it varies from person to person and how well the practice time is utilised. To become decent on an instrument will take far less time.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Argus said:


> That 10,000 hours number is supposed to be the amount of practice needed to acheive a_virtuoso_ ability in any given field. Even then it varies from person to person and how well the practice time is utilised. To become decent on an instrument will take far less time.


True. We are talking about the SciAm article on Chess arch masters, right?


----------



## pioudine

*Any age*

30 years old ?

terrible ! ( I'm joking )

Have you heard about pleasure ? The pleasure of music is the first consideration to me.
get this pleasure and everything turns possible... Get also good basics and a daily practicing 

bye !

Musiclassroom.com


----------



## Barry

Thought id throw in an update on my progress. Im closing in on two years now and have loved every minute of it. I can play around 25 fiddle tunes, a dozen christmas songs and a few easy classical pieces. my site reading has improved greatly.

I plan on busking a bit this summer and hope to join the community orchestra by this fall or so.

I got rid of my cheap china fiddle and now own a decent German made violin as well as a couple others Ive collected. nothing real expensive mind you. Ive got around $1200 in my german and a couple hundred in my bow.

I could sit and cry over the fact that i should or wish I'd found the violin earlier, but the truth is, Im making great progress and anyone that wants to start to learn an instrument regardless of age should do it.


----------



## raven

My dad always wanted to play guitar but didn't take lessons until he was in his 30s. It's brought him (and others) so much enjoyment. 

One of my music profs in college did not start playing piano until he was in his 20s. When I knew him he taught and performed and was quite accomplished. 

Go for it. Even if you aren't the next Van Cliburn, you can still find a lot of joy in the attempt. What do you have to lose by trying?


----------



## syamala

*Can an adult learn music instrument and be good.*

This is a very good topic to be discussed. Of course an adult can start learning music in mid thirties. I am a sitar player. I am 52 year old. But I admit its a bit difficult since it needs intelligence and self confidence.


----------



## syamala

*Can an adult learn music instrument and be good.*

I do believe that an adult do wonders if he/she try sincerely for it. Age is not a factor .I am 57 years old still I am learning.I wish you success.


----------



## Head_case

This is ....all good news. 

That means....it's not too late for me to learn how to play the triangle? 


Maybe I can get it right now. Well how was I supposed to know in primary school, that I wasn't supposed to eat it?


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> i know this is hopeless, but just want to know can adult like 30 years old has any hope in learning music instrument?
> 
> I play non classical piano and guitar for 15 years, hopeless in reading music notation. but say an adult survive the music notation lesson, how far can he go ? let say the paramater is the Associated Board of Royal School of Music (ABRSM) Graded examinations (Grade 1-8), how far can he go ?
> 
> anyone learn music instrument above 30 years old ? be very interested to start learning a violin.


It's not hopeless, although if you can't read music, it takes some perseverance.

The main problem for adults are the practical ones; kids do pick up things faster; they have a window of opportunity; they have parents to bring them to the lessons and back, and music teachers to spoonfeed and teach them and organise life around them. Their openness to learning is huge! Whereas adults ... tend to displace learning (new experiences) by_ relying_ on experience, to compensate for their lack of new learning. No surprise, adults are more likely to sound like broken records, harping on and on, about 'old memories' of things, which is their safety bubble, rather than facing the uncertainty of new experiences, which they have no experience of in their maturer years. Adult learning is different; it is more motivation-based and self-directed. It can be very hard to learn in your 'spare time' in between work; commuting from work, and recovering from work. The discipilne, self-enforced, can be arduous in one's free time, and having to organise the lessons and attend to these regularly and do homework, requires some commitment.

I notice every other post 30+ guy I know, suddenly decide to take up the guitar for a few months. Most seem to have spent more time buying the guitar than playing lol. I love the deeper timbres of the viola, although granted, a violin is a first choice. If I had the space, a cello would be my favourite play-around instrument. Ultimately, space and time considerations limit these fantasies: having neighbours and living in a city apartment, it's just not going to happen.

So I've decided, that I'm going to learn how to play the electric banjo 

PS - go for it!


----------



## jurianbai

I learn violin since this thread posted.

I already picked up the instrument 10 years ago and able to play a note, although violin is very technical instrument. I still struggling how to control my bow so it is not bumping around the string and make accidental sound. And my speed is really slow.

Then my most concern is read notation, because as a play-by-ear guy, I can almost immediately play song as long as I can sing the tune in my head. But this give me handicap in classical music since I will never play complex piece just depend on ear only. I really admire those who can memorize Violin Concerto and play without mistake, must be amazing skill.


----------



## Christian37

Of course, adults could learn music and still be good. There are special programs for teaching adults in musical instruments.


----------



## lemonade92

Is it true that the for playing the piano, adult fingers are more stiff? Can it be corrected after more practice or there's nothing that can be done.


----------



## Danielghofrani

of course it is possible 
it is important to mention that hector Berlioz was 25 when he even started!!


----------



## Jaws

The answer to this is yes you can get very good. If someone works full time it will take up to 8 years to get to ABRSM grade 8 on the violin. The more time they have to practise the quicker they will learn. If there is a lot of time for practice then they could get to a much higher standard than ABRSM diplomas. Practise is what you do to get used to doing something that you have been shown in a lesson.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Short answer, yes. You have hands and ears. If you want to do it, do it.


----------



## jurianbai

Six years since I created this post and I gonna share what happened.. :lol:

Over these years I have added two instruments that 'playable' by me. Thats violin and cello! I have upgrade some of my basic skill in violins and now reach a level where I can easily play a tune whenever I wanted. Of course far from being professional level. Since I am a guitar player, I directed my violin playing to be similar to what the guitar player need to do. Learn the bluesy scale, some country licks, and now I am quite okay if spontaneously I am into jamming situation. Simple stuff only yet.

Cello is brand new thing. Easier since I learn violin. By far, only basic stuffs. Funny situation is , I don't owned a cello yet, I got borrowed from local church. It was actually happened two years ago, learned for about six months (only). Same approached, I am thinking to learn cello until I can do basic 'jamming' stuff.

Those saying, I learn both by myself. Read books, see some videos. No real teacher. I give up learning sight reading, my level for reading is absolutely basic. I decided to go play-by-ear road and hastened my goal to 'just enjoyed' the instrument.

In the coming year I target my self learning wind instruments. I got dizi (chinese flute) queue up, and maybe if I can get my self a saxophone or flute, then I will try it also.

well, then... see u in few years...


----------



## damarie

Yes; and it is not hopeless. I am a musicologist (now, retired), well trained on the piano since early childhood. I always wanted to learn the cello, and thus started taking cello lessons shortly after my 69th birthday. I was quite good--after only six months of lessons, and it has been such a joy! Good luck and go for it!


----------



## Ingélou

It does depend on how old you are, and how talented you are, and what you mean by 'good'. But yes, I believe you can go on learning for most of your life and with passion and practice can become pretty good.

I restarted violin lessons three years ago at the age of 60 - had played in school, and for a few months aged 30 - and I feel I am 'getting' to where I want to be, which is to be a decent fiddler of dance tunes and player of short-but-pretty baroque pieces. 

If I'd stuck with it when I was thirty, I'd probably have exceeded that modest ambition by now.

So think positive, and go for it.


----------



## pianolearnerstride

Yes, definitely adults can get to an extremely high level.


----------



## Troy

Just wanted to add a thought. I think adults are much more critical of our own sound or technique. This can sometimes mean that we discourage ourselves.


----------



## pianississimo

One thing I've found is that it's important to trust the process of practice. Things that seem almost impossible even to get your fingers around can become fluent and expressive with persistence and patience.


----------



## pianississimo

I had a slightly frustrating lesson today. I'm learning Chopin Mazurka 33/3 and it's tricky to get the chords to work together properly and the ornamentation is hard and sounds very bad at the moment. I'm desperate to start on the left hand part of it but my teacher won't let me until I've got the timing exact on the change into and out of the middle section which changes both tempo and key and is crucial to the piece. 
This is why you need a teacher. If I had my own way I'd be wading into the left hand part by now which is very different in texture from the right and would take my attention away from getting the RH right. My teacher is insisting I clear up some problems in the right hand before moving on. Frustrating but correct! I have two weeks until the next lesson because of the bank holiday in the UK next week and because I trust my teacher and want to make her want to move me on to the next level I'll work doubly hard on getting the RH part right.

If you are learning any instrument then you need a teacher - an actual person, not a youtube channel or a book - if you want to progress.


----------



## Kidbuu

I hope so im 23!!


----------



## Bgarri57

My son was a great violinist in high school and he inspired me to take up the viola at age 50. I learned to play it and read music and we were able to play some duets and Christmas music and such. I thought I was making great progress until I heard myself playing on a recording. I was terrible! It's very difficult to master a stringed instrument in particular, but my advice is to keep going because it's fun. That's the key. I will never get much better and although I have a great love for classical music I know I don't have much of an ear for playing...or much talent. No matter--I finally learned how to read music an that's satisfying.


----------



## pianississimo

You do improve with practice. I know I can learn new things much faster now and my technical skills are so much better than when I took grade 5 in the winter. It's hard to notice day to day because the changes are small. I think recording is a great way of showing yourself how much progress you are making.


----------



## mtmailey

Yes one can be good at it but you know complexed music is today so you know it will not be easy.
View attachment 70696


----------



## crucius

I'm 26 and started learning to play the violin 3 months ago.

Children have less self-control but will eventually deal with it (in fact, playing an instrument may help on that as well) and grow into the instrument. Adults may be more disciplined but will have all the bummers of being an adult - work, family life, etc. So it really depends if you can or can't dedicate yourself to the instrument.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

Bah, what does it matter? 

If it brings you joy do it. 

You're not trying to join the bomb squad here.


----------



## breakup

Troy said:


> Just wanted to add a thought. I think adults are much more critical of our own sound or technique. This can sometimes mean that we discourage ourselves.


This could also mean that an adult will practice to get the sound "just right", where a child will just be happy to be able to make a sound.


----------



## Morimur

Probably not, but I am sure there are exceptions.


----------



## Guest

I'm 59 and just started taking piano lessons. I've played guitar most of my life, and classical for the past 35 years, so my fingers are quite nimble and independent, plus I can read music, so I should make good progress. My teacher is very encouraging. It is very humbling to have to start at the beginning when I could play very difficult pieces on the guitar, including a transcription of Bach's Toccata and Fugue BWV 565, so this will be a test of my patience and fortitude! I learned "Greensleeves" and "Scarborough Fair" each in a week or so, and they are near the end of Albert's Adult Beginner Book 1. Since I only want to learn classical, my teacher suggested a book of easy classical pieces--they are the original versions, not simplified.

I can't guarantee that I won't quit out of frustration, but I have a strong desire to learn, and plan to give it my all.


----------



## Potiphera

How long should it take to learn an intermediate challenging piece of music as a beginner including reading the music. 
Should it take as long as 3 months or longer?


----------



## Taggart

Potiphera said:


> How long should it take to learn an intermediate challenging piece of music as a beginner including reading the music.
> Should it take as long as 3 months or longer?


Can do. First the notes and the fingering, then the phrasing and dynamics, then getting the two hands together, then getting it up to speed. Playing the piano involves a whole range of skills which have to be fitted together to get a piece to sound "good". That all takes time.


----------



## Potiphera

Is it advisable to jump grades, say from grade 1 then skip to 3?
Or do we have to labour through them in chronological order? I'll probably be 90 by then.


----------



## Ingélou

Potiphera said:


> Is it advisable to jump grades, say from grade 1 then skip to 3?
> Or do we have to labour through them in chronological order? I'll probably be 90 by then.


I should think 'it depends' is the answer to that one - on the learner, the teacher, and the circs.

When I had just passed my violin grade 3 exam (my first music exam ever) and was working on repertoire books, my then teacher talked of skipping grade 4 & putting me in for grade 5 after I'd finished the next book, so obviously it can be done, and some teachers favour it. However, I wasn't very happy with the idea, as I like to feel totally on top of what I am doing and didn't want to miss out on the scales.

Soon after that we had the Big Bust Up, and now I've given up on exams completely.


----------



## Taggart

Potiphera said:


> Is it advisable to jump grades, say from grade 1 then skip to 3?
> Or do we have to labour through them in chronological order? I'll probably be 90 by then.


Depends how good your grade 1 pass was. If you get a good grade 1 pass, then you will already be near to grade 2 standard so you could proceed directly to grade 3. If you get a lower pass, that indicates that your technical skills need some work so may be working through grade 2 would be advantageous. As the grades get more difficult, then the gap between them becomes greater, so it is more difficult to skip grades because you're building up technical skills as you work through the grades.

Grades don't matter so much as technical skills. It all depends what you want to play. If you're aiming at Romantic or Modern music, then grades help because they cover all the foundations - scales, theory, earlier music, general technique. If you're aiming at Baroque then a lot of the later stuff is not necessary - pedal; block chords; legato chords.


----------



## Potiphera

Thank you both, that is very helpful information I shall take on board.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

I skipped one grade when I was playing, so yeah, it doesn't look like there's an ironclad law or anything.


----------



## dawning

Yes, even when my father (54) wants me to teach him how to play guitar, I start to teach them and incredibly, just 2 weeks and he now can play his favorite songs without any difficulty. If you really want it, then you try to do it, there's nothing impossible.


----------



## breakup

Not if they are tone deaf, then all bets are off.


----------



## pianississimo

Potiphera said:


> Is it advisable to jump grades, say from grade 1 then skip to 3?
> Or do we have to labour through them in chronological order? I'll probably be 90 by then.


I skipped grade 3 and went onto 4. It was probably a mistake as grade 4 proved to be a greater leap than I thought.
I could have probably done really well at grade 3. I learned the pieces very quickly. Instead of thinking that means I should go straight to grade 4 and not take the exam, I should have had the exam - had a positive experience with it and got a good grade. 
That would have stood me in greater stead for grades 4 and 5.
I see comments on Youtube videos of the exam pieces which always come out when there's a new syllabus. There's always some kid whose teacher has skipped them from grade 3 to 5 or worse, 4 to 6 because they were apparently so good. I doubt many of them find it as easy as they thought they would.
What's the rush? Take the grade and learn from it


----------



## Guest

Some people actually do better as adults than starting as children. Many adults have the discipline to practice everyday that they didn't have when they were young. When you're a kid, you want to have fun not practice; when you're an adult, the fun IS practicing. Now, can you be a world class violinist starting violin lessons when you're 40? No. That's like asking if you can be an Olympic swimmer if you start learning to swim as an adult. You basically have to start as a child to get that good. But can you master the violin well enough to get up and play just about anything you want to without being Paganini II? Yes, you sure can.


----------



## Ryanoceros

Kristina said:


> I am in my 60s and have been playing the violin for only 20 months. I have just taken the ABRSM grade 4 exam and passed with a merit.


High five to you.


----------



## Pawelec

I've read somewhere (can't remember where unfortunately) that violin is more forgiving than piano for adult beginners. Can anyone confirm that? I have some experience (and probably bad habits) with the piano, but having a teacher seems to be out of my reach because of my week plans changing all the time.

I don't need to be a virtuoso, I've never been very keen on Romantic era compositions. Classical period works are the goal. It would be great to learn Baroque as well, but Classical is more important.


----------



## Didnasker

Much discussion about the actual benefits of being an adult -- I picked up my student Alto Saxophone two years ago after a 30 year hiatus (since high school) and was amazed to discover what I could do with the self-discipline learned over a professional career. Since then, I've upgraded the horn and also branched out to other woodwinds. My recommendation: Start now and enjoy!


----------



## Jake

Wes Montgomery didn't start learning to play the guitar until he was about 18. Listen to his playing and ask yourself the same question again.


----------



## Potiphera

I love violin as well as piano. I first started to learn violin but soon found it difficult to tune, and the E string kept braking when I attempting to tune it, I was always too frightend to tighten it too much, and always had to make sure I had a spare E string. I never know if I had enough or too little resin on my bow. I used to think that expensive violin bows could produce the best sound, but I could never afford an expensive one. 
However, I am very glad that I decided to move on and do piano lessons instead, so much stress free and more enjoyable, I can't say that it is easier, but for me I soon discovered a growing familiarity with it, and ease of playing. Not forgetting that committment and dedication are paramount.


----------

